
GameAnalytics sold to Mobvista for $15M+ - msiebuhr
http://venturebeat.com/2016/07/14/chinas-ad-tech-firm-mobvista-buys-denmarks-gameanalytics/
======
msiebuhr
Danish media say the price is 100M+ DKK, which approx. translates to $15M+
USD.

Slightly related to yesterdays' new of Danish-origin Unity raising capital
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12087336](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12087336)

